# some pics of my collection



## captain smiley (Dec 12, 2005)

here are some pictures of some of my collection, they were taken on a cell phoneso they are not high quality I will try to get some better ones soon though. 

http://img493.imageshack.us/img493/8122/lanterncollection10op.jpg

http://img493.imageshack.us/img493/9954/lanterncollection20kk.jpg


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to CPF :wave: 

Nice collection of old timers.


----------



## Kershaw (Dec 14, 2005)

Can you get some pics of your newer lights?


----------



## captain smiley (Dec 16, 2005)

Here it is: http://tinyurl.com/c28g7 -I haven't collected many newer lights but the few I do have are in that picture. The little gray ones are navy issue, they would be attached to life vests so a man overboard could turn it on to draw attention at night, they take 1 D each. There is a mini mag (2AA), 2 other maglites (4D and 6D) as well as a promotional flashlight from radio shack (5D), a "frite lite" (2D), and a dorcy lantern (4AA) none of them are led lights, I do however intend to add some led lights to my collection soon. 

This is my rare cast aluminum delta battle lantern, I was lucky enough to find this one on ebay a few months ago. when I got it, I cleaned it up with a wire brush and replaced some of the worn out parts, I still want to replace all of the old screws with new brass screws. the lantern originally had a brass knob on the back which focused the beam, however this one had been destroyed at some point by battery acid, so for now it doesn't have one. I have closed the hole where it was by putting a screw in it. http://tinyurl.com/9uz3h and the back: http://tinyurl.com/exvfh

This next one is also made of cast aluminum, it was made by delta electric co. I sanded the aluminum down and polished it, I also replaced the glass, switch, wiring, screws, and new gaskets. I have two of these in my collection but they look almost exactly the same so I will only post pics of one. the front: http://tinyurl.com/8uvcs and the back: http://tinyurl.com/du2jd

this is an economy, unlike most other economys this one has a glass lens, it is held in by a wire bracket. the whole thing is nickel plated which Is a finish have never seen on an economy. it was the cheapest in my collection but it still remains one of my favorite lights. one: http://tinyurl.com/88k63 and two: http://tinyurl.com/de4xe

I don't know much about this one, it has no markings other than "Japan" it had a lacquered brass finish originally but most of it was worn so I stripped off the lacer and wet sanded the brass before giving it a good polish, I did not seal it though so now it's building up a nice patina. It once ran on 1 #6 battery. The switch has a protective cap which must be unscrewed for access, if anyone knows what this might have been intended for I would like to know, I found one like it on a lantern web site that said it was called a c. lindhart jr. but I couldn't find anymore info on the name. here it is: http://tinyurl.com/dn9am and one more: http://tinyurl.com/cnf2p

This is a Harris bros. mfg. co. portable electric lantern, model no. 6. It is made of cast aluminum and has a knob in the back to focus the beam, it ran on 2 #6 batteries. I have the pics of this off of the auction so I will post some of them first before posting the pics of it now. front before: http://tinyurl.com/959h5 back before: http://tinyurl.com/7h8mn top before: http://tinyurl.com/aoy46 Now the pictures of it currently after a lot of work on it, it isn't done yet but it's still pretty far along and not much more work remains. the front: http://tinyurl.com/784qx the back: http://tinyurl.com/73jb5 I took two PICS of the top so all markings could be seen clearly: http://tinyurl.com/83dj2 http://tinyurl.com/8yjd4 her it is lit off of two d batts, with the original bulb:
http://tinyurl.com/8r3u9

I will post more pics of lanterns/lights later but I'm tired and I have dial-up so this took forever to do, I hope you enjoyed viewing part of my collection. Post your comments, suggestions, complaints, ect.


----------



## parnass (Dec 16, 2005)

Captain Smiley, the restoration work you did on those lights is awesome! Thanks for posting the photos. Nice to meet someone who appreciates and rehabs older lights.


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

What kind battery do they use ?:huh2:


----------



## captain smiley (Dec 16, 2005)

I ment to put this in after the 1st paragraph in my post, I will edit it back in though: http://tinyurl.com/c28g7 

most of the others run on #6 batterys, which were a tall round 1.5v battery with screw terminals. the economy lantern takes a standard 6v lantern battery.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe it's my monitor, but how can pictures of flashlights come out so dark?

:huh:


----------



## captianworkbench (Feb 2, 2006)

Captian Smiley, (excellent name) I really like your collection. The Delta and Harris lanterns are especially interesting. Excellent polishing work too. When you replaced parts on the Delta, where did you get them from, or did you have to fabricate some yourself? I love restoring things also, and would love to know. I will have to take some photos of my collection now and post them also.

captianworkbench


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 2, 2006)

Captain smiley,nice antique collections you got. How I wish to own a couple to mount on my good ol vespa. Retro


----------



## Lightwave (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice work restoring those lanterns! 

I also have a few older lights. One is a 1951 gray Delta that takes 2 no. 6 dry cells that I bought on ebay in really nice condition. I set it up so it would use 2 D cells, and it works fine. The modification is reversible, so if I want to install the no. 6 dry cells, I can. 

Another favorite is a Delta railroad lantern (ebay again) that's in nice aesthetic and working condition. I took it camping and used it for an area light in the tent - worked great, though it could probably use some Caig de-oxit on the switch.


----------



## captain smiley (Feb 27, 2006)

captianworkbench said:


> Captian Smiley, (excellent name) I really like your collection. The Delta and Harris lanterns are especially interesting. Excellent polishing work too. When you replaced parts on the Delta, where did you get them from, or did you have to fabricate some yourself? I love restoring things also, and would love to know. I will have to take some photos of my collection now and post them also.
> 
> captianworkbench



I just went to some hardware stores and auto parts stores and got 6v dueal contact bayonet base bulbs and used them, in some cases I used the origonals because much of the time they are intact, you can get the origonal mazda bulbs exactly like the ones in the delta battle lanterns (including the aluminum ones) here: http://www.topbulb.com/find/Product_Description.asp?intProductID=40818
$4 each. as for switches you can find a toggle switch that will work at radio shack, try to get one with screw terminals. as for reflectors I just look for lights to canibalize, I just foud a nice spot light with a metal reflector for $1 and i just had to flatten the rim and it fit my progect, so you can do that or find a mirror shop that can resilver your old origonal one, though I have never done this I have been told it would cost arround 2-7$ depending on the reflector.


----------

